# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Κωδικοι οθονων laptop

## olorin

Καλημέρα.
Υπάρχει κάποιο Site που να δείχνει τις αντιστοιχίες των οθονων στα laptop;
π.χ. η LP156WH2 μπορεί να είναι συμβατη με την LTN156WH2....Υπάρχει κάποιο site να τα αναφερει αυτα;

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα. Συγκεντρωτικό πίνακα δύσκολο να βρεις. Από κει και πέρα υπάρχουν sites όπως αυτό εδώ, στο εξωτερικό όπου με το part Number της οθόνης μπορείς να βρεις το κατάλληλο replacement.

----------


## manolo

Ψάχνοντας λίγο βρήκα και αυτό το χρήσιμο αρθράκι. Τσέκαρε το.

----------

